# VII - Vietnam Industrial Investments



## springhill (7 August 2012)

HIGHLIGHTS OF 2011

Corporate
 Sales revenue from Vietnam operations was VND9.317 trillion ($432.612 million) up 7% on 2010 of VND8.682 trillion ($491.416 million).
 Net profit after tax and non-controlling interests was $8.659 million, up 26% on 2010 of $6.892 million. Austnam Joint Stock Corporation (VII shareholding 67%)
 Annual sales of 441,459m ², down 17% on 2010 (532,152m ²).
 Sales revenue was VND74.603 billion ($3.464 million), up 0.3% on 2010 sales revenue of VND74.388 billion ($4.211 million).
 Net profit after tax and before non-controlling interests was VND1.602 billion ($0.074 million), down 71% on 2010 net profit of VND5.561 billion ($0.315 million).

SSESTEEL Ltd (VII shareholding 100%)
 Rebar sales of 168,810 tonnes, down 17% on 2010 (202,823 tonnes).
 Wire rod sales of 115,088 tonnes, up 93% on 2010 (59,629 tonnes).
 No milling in 2011(2010 2,584 tonnes).
 Total sales revenue was VND6.070 trillion ($281.813 million), up 7% on 2010 total sales revenue of VND5.680 trillion ($321.515 million).
 Net profit after tax and before non-controlling interests was VND162.530 billion ($7.806 million), up 47% on 2010 net profit of VND110.833 billion ($6.273 million).

Total Building Systems Limited (VII shareholding 99%)
 Revenues were VND100.528 billion ($4.668 million), up 70% on 2010 total revenues of VND59.304 billion
($3.357 million).
 Net profit after tax and before non-controlling interests was VND1.884 billion ($0.087 million), up 276% on 2010 net loss of VND1.071 billion ($0.061 million).

Vinausteel Limited (VII shareholding 70%)
 Annual sales of 195,005 tonnes, down 12% on 2010 (221,255 tonnes).
 Sales revenue was VND3.039 trillion ($141.096 million), up 9% on 2010 sales revenue of VND2.791 trillion
($157.984 million).
 Net profit after tax and before non-controlling interests was VND65.715 billion ($3.051 million), down 4% on 2010 net profit of VND68.641 billion ($3.885 million).

VRC Weldmesh (Vietnam) Ltd (VII shareholding 100%)
 Annual sales of 1,926 tonnes, down 63% on 2010 (5,197 tonnes).
 Sales revenue was VND33.828 billion ($1.571 million), down 56% on 2010 sales revenue of VND76.851 billion
($4.349 million).
 Net loss after tax and before non-controlling interests was VND12.259 billion ($0.569 million), down 16% on 2010 net loss of VND14.513 billion ($0.821 million).


----------



## robusta (27 February 2014)

Still trading at a fantastic discount to NTA, revenue up 32% loss down 237% Wish I could work out if they can ever make money on their assets. Next


----------

